# Odd Default Settings on x1900xtx



## ff2k (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi!
I have a Powercolor x1900XTX,  and when I loaded up ATiTool (0.25 Beta 15) the dropdown box at the top that has "Default Settings" has them at 500/600 for Core/Memory, but I know the proper default settings are 650/750 for the XTX. 

Is this anything to worry about? Will my clock settings always be set like this unless I keep "overclocking them" back to their proper defaults? And is there any way to alter the default so that it is correct again?

Thanks!


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 21, 2006)

this are 2d and 3d clocks
in windows you have 2d clocks and reduce voltage on your card to save some power and reduce heat on the card in a game the clocks will switch 

you can easily view this thing with systool

and yep this is perfectly normal


----------



## ff2k (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. How do I know if I am changing 2d or 3d clocks?

Also I noticed my card is running at about 68 degrees on idle. Is this normal?

(Forgive me as im a bit of a newbie when it comes to things like this!)


----------



## ff2k (Sep 21, 2006)

This is odd. When I restart my computer and open up Catalyst Control center and go to the overdrive tab, it also reports the lower clocks of 500/600, and does not let me change them or increase them. 

The only way to get CCC to display the proper clock speeds for my card is to open up AtiTool every time i start my computer up which seems to "reset" them to the proper speeds 650/750.

Any ideas?


----------



## ff2k (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm I think something is wrong here...
I just loaded ATi Tool and lo and behold it displayed clocks of 500/600. I tried setting them manually to 650/750 and the screen went corrupt and VPU recover activated.

What is happening??


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 21, 2006)

stop playing around^^
dl systool form techpowerup.com install it go to this page:





then this:






then open a game or something: then it should look like this after playing a while:





then raising graph shows you that youre card switches clocks


----------



## ff2k (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the reply, i'll give that a go! How can I get overdrive working though? It wont let me change any of the clocks, it's just stuck at 500/600 and wont let me raise them. What do I have to do to get Overdrive to show the normal clocks?

Edit: I tried what you said and my clock did not raise to 650/750 when I played a game. The graph just remained flat. I played the game for about 2 minutes. Should I have played for longer or something or is something messed up?


----------



## Konky (Sep 22, 2006)

whatever you do, just do not use atitool and CCC overdrive at the same time (disable ati hotkey poller)
I've even had a fan lockup from this combination, so i see it as a risk for the card if you use both together.
Use one or the other.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 22, 2006)

okay when the clocks not raise then you did something wrong^^
was atitool on while playing?
and is this service on on your system?


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi.

Yes, I have "ATi Hotkey Poller" which is currently enabled on Automatic. Should I set it to disabled and then restart the computer or something?

ATi Tool was not on while I was playing. Just the systool program.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2006)

Take a look at this thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=155853&posted=1#post155853

I think I'm running at 2D speeds in 3D apps as well...  I've got an RMA# for the card.

And this was paired with a 580w Hiper TypeR power supply


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

I have that exact same power supply I think. I hope to god that I don't have to send this card back. It ran fine on my friend's system. I might try the laborous task of reinstalling windows - perhaps this may help?


Edit:  I have just found this on the Hiper website:
4.HIPER Type R 580W series does not support Intel Pentium Extreme Edition CPU (dual core) as it requires EPS12V (i.e. an 8 pin ATX +12V connector). Type R 580W series does not provide 8 pin ATX +12V connector. 

I have a Dual Core Conroe processor, would this be causing the problems I am experiencing? I am only using a 4-pin connector to my motherboard's 8-pin connector (a cap covers the other 4-pins next to it) as my power supply only comes with that (although I can order an adapter online - I might give that a try). This may solve any power issues.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they specifically mean the Pressler 965 Pentuim 4 EE dual core, as the Conroe 6800 draws less power, but I don't know for sure - you'd probably have to send a note to Hiper.  Coincidentally, I saw the same thing on the Hiper site - I have an RMA for the Hiper too, because I cannot be sure if it's the PSU or the card!

There is another thread here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=17445

...where someone is having 2D/3D issues with an X1900XT and has the same PSU, but they seemed to have straightened it out.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

RMA'ing this card is going to be a nightmare if i'm going to have to do that, as I didn't buy it from a specific retailer, so I seem to have nowhere to RMA to apart from ATi perhaps, or Powercolor, and the postage charges are going to be a complete nightmare, and I certainly can't afford to throw away money sending millions of heavy components around the world unfortunately.

I think I'll try reinstalling windows and see if that helps. But something very odd is going on here.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2006)

I actually tried reinstalling widows witht the same results.     I wish I could find a different PSU locally to try this with...  I'd be way happy if that was all it is.

One other thing I was thinking of trying was unplug the dedicated PCIe connector and use the twin connector to two other separate cables...

The conicidence with the Hiper PSU is too much to ignore.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

That's an idea.

How did you monitor the power your card was drawing? I'd like to know how to do the same for my card as well.
I've ordered that adapter thing that lets me use an 8 pin 12v connector on my motherboard. I doubt it'll do anything but I'll give it a try, it was only about £8, should arrive tomorrow. If things haven't sorted out by then i'll let you know how it goes, but again I doubt anything would have happened.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2006)

I just went to a local vendor and picked up a 600W X-finity $120 USD... they have a 10-day no hassle return policy.  I'm going to slap that in (I hope tonight) and I will definitely let you know how it goes.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

I haven't tried measuring the Voltages at all...  probably should.  ATITool was reporting a massive 30Amp draw when I had the 3D view working... I guess that's normal... in one screen shot on TPU, I saw a 35.5A draw!  if all that is on the 12v rails, then there's ony 8 amps to spare for everything else.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know - hope it goes well. Good idea about taking advantage of the no-hassle return policy! We don't have many things like that in the UK over here, it's a big hassle if you want to return something. Everything is so much more expensive too  oh how I wish i lived in the USA!


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I may have found a solution!

Basically from what I have read (hopefully this applies to you too), our computer doesn't seem to be able to detect the 3d mode when a game starts. In my case I think this might have been a bug in either Atitool or Ati Tray tools that I have installed, but anyway. 

If you follow this guide you should be able to run your card at its 3D speeds:
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&number=3&howtopage=162&howtoID=61

It involves stopping the ati service which causes "3d detection" and manually setting the voltages and clock speeds for 3d detection in Ati tool. 

It currently seems the only solution for me until I find out why I am remaining in 2d clock by default. I hope it also works for you! I haven't tried it in a game yet however, so i shall do that shortly. I don't have 3dMark to test it with unfortunately so I can't look on there (it's too big for me to download until I upgrade my broadband).

I hope that guide helps for you! Give it a try. 

P.S. I have noticed my card is drawing 32.7A since I have increased the clock to the intended speeds and opened the 3d view. Is this normal?


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Alright I tried playing a game and it was noticeably smoother and faster - what i would expect an X1900 XTX to be like. However I did notice my card was going into the 90 degrees while the game was playing. Is this normal?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, sounds like you are having much better luck than I...  If I simply open the 3D view in ATITool (beta 16), my system will hang, then screen goes blank.

I've heard of some people hitting over 100c with the X1900 cards.  I'd advise setting the ATITool fan control to run higher that the stock values.  (one of my favorite ATITool features!).


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you having any luck with the new Power supply?


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 22, 2006)

FF2k - When your card was stuck in 2D mode what sort of performance were you getting in games and what games were they?

I thought my problem was fixed but i feel as though my card isnt running at its full potential.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I only have one game that currently works - Oblivion. It ran quite smooth although I felt it was definately not at its full potential. Now it is a lot smoother, with the only stutters being the hard-drive ones.

I do also have Far Cry but that crashes on load, so I can't try with that.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 22, 2006)

reinstall ati drivers??


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Tried that with the driver cleaner and everything although it got me nowhere.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 22, 2006)

ok guys heres the basics. it isnt a psu issue its software period. uninstall all ati drivers and atitool, use driver cleaner, then install ONLY the driver. dont install CCC. then install atitool .25b16. if 3d hangs on that something is def wrong with the card but thats a very small chance. also update chipset drivers sound drivers and any other driver that could be causing it. then go start>run>services.msc. stop and disable the two ati services: hotkey poller and smart. once u have done all that run atitool and try the 3d view. if you want 3d clocks then search around and find the voltages neccesary and set them to a profile. you will want to set higher fan speeds at this point too. on my x1800xt i made a third desktop profile with very low clocks and voltages to prolong the life of my card. i reccomend that also.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi! This 2d/3d thing of Ati's is very annoying and troublesome.

I have ATitool defaulting to my proper clock and voltages. Is there any way to set a default "desktop" clock/voltage and then have it automatically detect a game and raise them to a gaming profile, similar to how ati tries to do it (but fails it seems)? Or do you have to manually set the profiles whenever the game is started ? ( I am aware you'd have to keep atitool open all the time, although i'm not thatbothered about that).


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 22, 2006)

um yeah there is. settings>3d detection. im not saying this to be mean but read my entire post, and mess around with atitool a bit. it is a very configurable and powerful program if you know how to use it correctly. 

if you have any further questions dont worry about asking, just make an attempt to find out for yourself first.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 22, 2006)

I knew that existed i was just unsure if it is the same as Ati's one as this is all very confusing to me at first glance, so I thought it would be best to ask.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 22, 2006)

well thats what we are here for


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 22, 2006)

Read this .. might help


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2006)

ff2k said:


> Are you having any luck with the new Power supply?



Huk and ff2k - Unless there is some other weird common demonitor, I'm at a loss.  I am quite convinced that my card is unable to detect *or handle* 3D speeds - it's faulty.  I tried a different PSU - 600W Sli X-Finity with the same result...

- Perhaps there is a problem with the OS, drivers or services (I did a completely new XP install on a clean drive, no ATITool, so I doubt this)
- Something with chipset or other hardware?  Look at my system specs.
- In 3Dmark05, w/ my unlocked X800GTO I got 6300, with the X1900XTX I got 7400, the sad part is the X1900XTX graphics look better!!!
- Cat 6.9 overclocking optimizer would not let me go any higher than stock (with both PSU's)
- I suspect the card/driver/poller has a failsafe that pushes it back to 2D clocks when an error is detected (voltage, artifacts, heat... etc.)

Perhaps there is an issue with OEM heatsink installation, but I don't care at this point - I'm sending the card back   Quite simply, I give up.  I feel I've tried everything.


----------



## ff2k (Sep 23, 2006)

Sasqui, you seriously have my sympathy, although I have not got a perfect situation yours seems very unfortunate, and I would have been driven mad to be in it! 

Have you tried contacting ATi support (opening a ticket)? They take absolutely ages to respond to you, but it might be worth trying (although you may have already done this).

Good luck with getting a replacement card - I hope the system works then! My worst fear is receving a replacement and going through the stress of sending a faulty one back, only to find out the problem is still there! I'm sure this will not happen though.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well gotta hand it to ya Sasqui, you tried mate! Hope it all works out for ya! (Fucking graphics cards never go as smooth as you want when you get em, eh?!)

I think its obvious that ATi Tool is your enemy and most other X1000 Series users.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 24, 2006)

ff2k said:


> Have you tried contacting ATi support (opening a ticket)? They take absolutely ages to respond to you, but it might be worth trying (although you may have already done this).



It's an MSI card and I really don't want to go through them when I can just get my $ back (not incl shippng.).  If I contacted ATI, you know what they would say...  Yea, I thought about that.



Huxley2k7 said:


> I think its obvious that ATi Tool is your enemy and most other X1000 Series users.



W1zzard will get ATItool to work seemlessly with the poller - there's interface design and integration with the stuff that's there, along with some other hurldles - it's just a matter of time.  I'm still totally an ATITool fan, haven't re-installed it with my X800GTO yet (which seems to be hummin for now).

A series of unfortunate events for sure, crap.  Good luck.  Oh - and I'll post when I get a replacement.  I'm patiently searching for deal like the one I got.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah let us know how you get on, especially with ATi Tool if you install it again with your new graphics card.


----------



## Aurahead (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi I know this thread maybe be old but.
I have been reading everything and I try to do same here. I have disable ati2evxx.exe (disable hotkey poller) and when I have reboot system the ATI wont let me adjust core/mem. Its stuck on 500/600, why? I though it would stop using 2D if I disable hotkey poller and stop ati2evexx.exe? Im I doing something wrong?


Thnx


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats okay, the 500/600 is what it will be when your on the Desktop. When you enter a game, it will go to 600/720. 

Download 'Systool'. When its installed, under 'hardware monitoring', you will see 'Core' and 'Memory' frequency monitors. If you check that, you will see that your Core and Mem is going up when you enter 3D applications.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 29, 2006)

I just ordered a Sapphire X1900XTX last night...  bit the bullet - I'll get this thread heated up when I put it in...  cheers.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 29, 2006)

Woo hoo nice one Sasqui, same card as me - its a beauty alright but runs as hot as hell. I'm stabling 89*C on load and 49*C Idle, which isnt bad idle, but for the load - i dont like it, but im told its normal for the X1000 series.

Also make sure you got 2GB ram backing it up, mine is slacking big time as i only have 1GB ram and it stinks. Same goes for the processor but mines okay there, AMD 3700.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 2, 2006)

So what bacame of your situation?  Did you get the card to run at 3D speeds?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2006)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Woo hoo nice one Sasqui, same card as me - its a beauty alright but runs as hot as hell. I'm stabling 89*C on load and 49*C Idle, which isnt bad idle, but for the load - i dont like it, but im told its normal for the X1000 series.
> 
> Also make sure you got 2GB ram backing it up, mine is slacking big time as i only have 1GB ram and it stinks. Same goes for the processor but mines okay there, AMD 3700.



Got my Sapphire X1900XTX yesterday (a day early)...  whoohoo!

Cat 6.9... 3DMark05 Benchmarks are still low (7000-8000), but the card is stable and overclockable - I see a noticeable difference when pushing the core higher - the MSI card I RMA'd was unstable and would not go any higher than the stock "requested" clocks in CCC.

I ran the automated overclocking utility in CCC, it got to the max of 700 (698) on the core and set it there! Max temp I saw was 81c, idle is 42c.  Interesting thing is that the memory did not budge. nor did the fan ever kick in (what's up with that?).

I am kinda bummed that this card is touchy when it comes to the PCIx bus speed - anything over 112 and it becomes unstable, so my CPU overclocking is limted to 230 FSB (motherboard limitation!).

I have not installed ATITool (yet)...  I'm going to start a separate thread regarding CCC / overclocking.


----------



## Old Bear (Oct 4, 2006)

I've allredy combined ATItool & CCC but fan speeds go wild when I close ATItool, but my overdrive works fine. But when fan works other than default GPU clock goes up to the top and mem clock stays on 747. On default fan GPU goes to 668 and mem up to 792. This works fine but I'd like to set fan speed on "Try to...70deg". Every time I close ATItool fan setings go bzrk! How can I make it stay on 70?


----------

